# Breeding Sulawesi Snails



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

I just wonder had anyone had success breeding sulawesi snails before?


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I can't remember which forum it was, but yes there have been a couple folks that have had them breed in captivity. 

Bill


----------



## KnaveTO (Jul 4, 2007)

There was a report of a successful breeding on www.shrimpnow.com


----------



## chucknorris (Feb 12, 2008)

Mine have breed in captivity in my tank. They are born from an "egg sac". 


















You can actually see the baby snail inside


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

interesting is it one snail per egg sack?


----------



## chucknorris (Feb 12, 2008)

I am thinking it is at least 3


----------



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

wow thats really cool....thats a pretty good size sac too


----------



## AEWHistory (Jul 6, 2008)

I know I'm resurrecting an older thread, but I'm interested to know if anyone has gotten much/any further along with this?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

From my experience about 30 of these snails produce about 5 babies a month. I mean they are not very prolific snails.

But what is more interesting, I found it by accident, is that these snails love the smell of blood. They get very active when bloodworms are dropped in the tank. They also love to eat dead fish.

My point is - the way we feed the Tylomelanias probably affects their breedind. I didn't realize they loved meat before so I always fed them flake food and algae wafers. I never saw them getting as excited as when bloodworms or dead fish where present.

--Nikolay


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

My tiger, crystal reds, cherry all love meaty foods.
wilma


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Mine have been breeding quite well. I have quite a few babies (around 3/4") or so. They seem to be very slow growers though as I have not seen them get much bigger since I first noticed them. At this rate it would take them years to get to the full adult size. I think they are born half an inch or so in size.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Its good to know others are having some success. 

I'm getting some shortly to try my luck with.

Nerite snail babies take forever to grow... I've only got a few left since I lost most of them due to a tank redo, and the one I saw today was still only like 2mm max after 6 or so months

-Andrew


----------



## AEWHistory (Jul 6, 2008)

niko said:


> From my experience about 30 of these snails produce about 5 babies a month. I mean they are not very prolific snails.
> 
> But what is more interesting, I found it by accident, is that these snails love the smell of blood. They get very active when bloodworms are dropped in the tank. They also love to eat dead fish.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, that's really interesting information. I'd never have guessed. This actually has me worried actually.... :| you see, I created a 'snail and shrimp' tank awhile back and threw together most of my snails, including my tylomelanias, as well as all my shrimp. I've been concerned recently that it seems like the shrimp population has dropped and I'm wondering if the Tylomelanias could have something to do with this. Normally I'd reject any notion of snails being shrimpers, but maybe not....

Have you tried freeze dried and/or frozen foods, or strictly fresh? Also, were the Bloodworms still living or kaput?

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok here is the latest observation, which may answer the question how to feed the Tylomelanias for best health.

In the tank with the Yellow Spot Tylomelanias I have several Celebese Rainbow fish. I tried to feed them frozen bloodworms but they completely ignore them. I tried that 2 or 3 times. Every time the bloodworms would fall to the bottom and the fish would not touch them. But in a few hours all the bloodworms where gone. I orignially attributed that to the fish gradually eating them. Now I know it's the snails.

In the same tank I have the greatest number of Tylomelania babies. They are also the fastest growing. We imported the snails about 3 weeks ago and now I have about 10 babaies that measure between 1/8 and 1/4 inch! That's pretty fast growth. In the other tanks where I feed only flake food the baby Tylomelanias have not reached 1/4". I often move baby Tylomelanias in a tank with Yellow Shrimp so I don't suck them out when vacuuming the bottom of the tank with the adult Tylomelanias. I feed the Yellow Shrimp with flake food. The baby Tylomelanias there have not grown much. Same goes for a tank full of Otos that get only algae wafers. The babies do not die, but do not grow fast.

I had a few fish die in the tank with the biggest baby Tylomelanias. The fish died probably because of Ammonia poisoning during shipping. The Tylomelanias would stick to the dead fish and would not let go when I tried to pry them off. They left only a skeleton in a matter of 4-6 hours. I guess these 1/4" babies benefitted from that source of food too.

So my conclusion is - the Tylomelanias need meat. Both for the adults and for the babies to grow quickly. Frozen or not it seems to not matter, as long as they can catch it.

--Nikolay


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

evil snails of DOOOM!  I'm assuming they don't eat algae at all then? Snails that don't eat algae... what are they thinking!

I need a little tank of carnivorous snails


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

They are also voracious plant eaters and will mow down a patch of dwarf swords quite quickly. I have lots of young in my tanks and find them to go active over spinach as well as other foods introduced to the tank. Even when sitting dormant which they do often, food will get them going especially spinach or carrots (cooked)

Omnivorous they most certainly are..... 

They do not eat my mosses though.....


----------

